

Do respond to every email - jessepollak
http://jessepollak.me/2012/06/21/do-respond-to-every-email/

======
max_hacker
Definitely agree.

I think it's the little things like that that can make a huge difference. Even
if it's just a short, quick reply like you mention, it is still very
satisfying to at least be acknowledged by someone!

Also, on a slightly similar note, I remember reading that the guys at
Pinterest sent out thousands of emails to the initial users of their site.
Now, I'm not saying that that was the sole reason for Pinterest's massive
success, but it definitely didn't hurt 'em!

